# Vivarium Lock!!!



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi

A very, very nooby question.

How do you fit these? Anyone got any pictures of them fitted?

Not sure if you have to drill the glass or what?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

if you've got the same style as me, for sliding glass:


take the part of the lock without the keyhole in, and place it over the edge of the innermost piece of glass, with the toothed side facing outwards.

do up the thumbscrew on the inside until it's tight against the glass, but not too tight. 

close viv, and slide the part of the lock with the keyhole over the other part.

your viv is now ready to be locked.



unless of course you have a different kind of viv lock, in which case ignore all of the above.


----------



## lambda (Jul 11, 2010)

I dont have one yet, trying to find out which is the easiest one to set-up and use!

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

easiest to set up and use is the rubber wedge.


----------



## Mountain (Sep 7, 2009)

Meko said:


> easiest to set up and use is the rubber wedge.


I do have to disagree on this one.










Takes about 10 seconds to make, using a standard pair of pliers.
And you're likely to have the materials needed at home.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Wedges just look so ugly though, completely spoil the look of what could otherwise be a very attractive viv! 

The conventional chrome plated type with a lock and key is easy to fit, and can only be opened by the person with access to the key, kids and other unauthorised people can remove wedges, and in some cases so can other animals such as dogs and cats.


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

Mountain said:


> I do have to disagree on this one.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but had to post cos this is so simple and works brilliantly. Searched google for viv locks because I just dont like the way the standard bar lock/key works. (They never fit quite right)
Came across this, made it, it's perfect! And you can't even see it unless you look hard enough.
Thanks Mountain


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

Mountain said:


> I do have to disagree on this one.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
How does this work? is there a thread?


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

it slides between the sliding glass then flips over to hold them in place


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

ahhh genius, I was thinking about it after I posted to ask and worked out it was probably like this. Great little trick there!


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

piercer dan said:


> it slides between the sliding glass then flips over to hold them in place
> image
> image


brilliant you should sell those. no way near as invasive as wedges or locks.


----------

